# '06 Altima showing 1/2 or 3/4 tank and running out of gas



## pointISH (Aug 6, 2013)

It's happened twice now on the highway. It showed a 1/2 tank the first time we ran outta gas. The second time it showed 3/4 of a tank, a few miles later it dropped to 1/2 tank and then a minute or so later everything shut down. A friend brought me gas and it started right up both times. Called Nissan, no recalls and said they've only had problems like this with the Titan.

anyone have issues like/similar to this or advice on what to check out?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, not only Titans, but also Pathfinders, Xterras and Frontiers. Regardless, whether they've had problems or not on 06 Altimas, the fuel sending unit is the likely culprit and the place to start the diagnosis. Grounding the wire at the fuel sending unit for the fuel sender should cause the fuel gauge to rise steadily to full. If the gauge appears to be working fine, then likely the fuel sending unit will have to be replaced.


----------



## pointISH (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank You,

I understand the sending unit is part of the fuel pump. Do I have to drop the tank to access it or can I go through the floor to the top of the tank like on Toyotas?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You can service the fuel pump through the trunk floor without removing the tank.


----------

